# Glazunov A Minor Violin Concerto



## tahnak

This concerto was written in 1904. It is played without any pause between movements. Glazunov was perhaps the most important link in the transition between Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov in Russian music, settling down in the neo-impressionistic category like Aleksandr Scriabin.


----------



## joen_cph

A fine work indeed. Heifetz also made a good stereo recording.


----------



## Taneyev

IMO, no better version than Oistrakh-Kondrashin and State Russia SO.


----------



## Arabella

This is a beautiful version. Might keep this one for studying.


----------



## altiste

The violinist Eugenia Choi uses the second movement as the music that plays when one arrives on her website... in fact through that I've just begun to appreciate what a fine work it is.


----------



## tahnak

I am listening to it for the past few months and this is the first year among so many when I am paying attention to it.


----------



## tahnak

Concluded


----------

